# My Poor Snakehead :(



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

I just got a beautiful channa micro. (giant snakehead) around 12 inches today and his nose had some bite marks over it but he was very happy in his new tank for the first 20 minutes and all of a sudden he turned upside down and stopped breathing imediatly I took him out right away I tried to revive him for 1 hour, but no use..It's not about the money I lost on him even though I don't have enough to by a another one now  it's that he was so beautiful and I only had him for 20 minutes but he became my favorite fish. I even gave away my jack dempsey and texas this morning just to have this fish. 
Note: My water was tested and nothing out of normal it is all good.

Please let me know what you think could be wrong...Also does anyone know where I can get another one for cheap that is large in size.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Perhaps your temperature is too warm.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree with Charles - or maybe a stray electrical current? I killed several fish in my 8g (NOTHING lived even tho the water tested ok!) until one day I was working in the tank and set my other wet hand down on the metal sink and zapped myself! ... Had to repeat it a couple of times before I believed it, it didn't happen with just the one hand in the tank and I discovered when I unplugged my heater it stopped happening, even though the heater "looked" ok there was something wrong and since replacing it I've had no problems! 
Do you have other fish in that tank that are ok? If so it could have just been the shock of the move? 

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Giant snakeheads can handle warmer temp as they acrually prefer warmer them. They are not subtropical type snakehead. What was your PH when you place the snakehead? Size of the tank?


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

The PH was 7.5, water temp. was same in the bucket it was in before I put it in and the tank I even floated the bucket for 15 minutes before I put it in and the tank size was 100 gallon it seemed very happy swimming around at first and I had a pleco and oscar in their for to around 1 month too so I don't know if it was any electric current. But for sure some kind of shock...Also I was able to find a few juvie red snakeheads in surrey if someone ever lives there and comes to abbotsford it would would be great if they could bring it for me please.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## sweetlowride (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry for you loss

What exactly do you mean by "I took him out right away I tried to revive him for 1 hour, but no use.." What did you to to try and revive him?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

babbar32 said:


> The PH was 7.5, water temp. was same in the bucket it was in before I put it in and the tank I even floated the bucket for 15 minutes before I put it in and the tank size was 100 gallon it seemed very happy swimming around at first and I had a pleco and oscar in their for to around 1 month too so I don't know if it was any electric current. But for sure some kind of shock...Also I was able to find a few juvie red snakeheads in surrey if someone ever lives there and comes to abbotsford it would would be great if they could bring it for me please.
> Thanks for the help!


7.5 is a bit high for snakeheads. They prefer PH of 5-6.8. 7-7.2 is ok as it's neutral.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ye maybe..the guy said he was on a hungerstrike before and his nose was pretty banged up..But he seemed so active. Oh well, lesson learned, atleast I got to check it out when it was dead I opened up his mouth and man he had sharp teeth and and nice tongue..I would've never attempted that if he was alive


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

sweetlowride said:


> Sorry for you loss
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "I took him out right away I tried to revive him for 1 hour, but no use.." What did you to to try and revive him?


I tried to revive him by using a method from online.. here it is in the link below:
How to revive a dead fish. (shipping D.O.A.)


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

That's a rather unusual article. I've never heard of reviving a fish like that before. I'm seriously going to have to keep that in mind if it ever becomes an issue. Wouldn't hurt to try.


Sorry to hear about your snakehead, though. That's definitely a shame. At least you tried to keep him alive.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

raeven said:


> That's a rather unusual article. I've never heard of reviving a fish like that before. I'm seriously going to have to keep that in mind if it ever becomes an issue. Wouldn't hurt to try.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your snakehead, though. That's definitely a shame. At least you tried to keep him alive.


Yes it was my only choice...but it seemed like the fish already maybe have been sick. Thanks for everyones comments and advice.


----------

